# Exhausts and filler cap- cleaning advise



## Chrismjspencer (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello folks, quite new to the forum but bought a TTS a few months back and absolutely love it!

Was out cleaning it earlier and wondering if anyone has any recommendations for products to clean the exhaust tips ... One is particularly sooted up and the normal car shampoo doesn't cut it.

Also filler cap is kinda mottled like water marks... Would love to know if it's possible to sort that out... And what to use... Couple of pictures below... And one of the post wash results!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi , Autosol metal polish for the exhaust, but filler cap looks as if moisture has got beneath the lacquer. Try some mildly abrasive polish, but probably won't help alot.
Hoggy.


----------



## Chrismjspencer (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks Hoggy, I'll get some of that ordered now!
I'll give the filler cap a go with t-cut or something see if that helps.
Cheers C


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I used tcut metal polish on the tts exhaust tips when i had it, brought them up well
As Hoggy says, a fine polish on the fuel cap only as its aluminium, then seal it with a good wax or sealant to protect it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Don't use metal polish on the filler cap as it is not bear metal it has a laquered finish try a mild car polish


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Chrismjspencer said:


> Thanks Hoggy, I'll get some of that ordered now!
> I'll give the filler cap a go with t-cut or something see if that helps.
> Cheers C


Hi, Don't use T Cut on the fuel lid, use a mildly abrasive polish, take it easy as the lacquer is already damaged.
Hoggy.


----------



## Chrismjspencer (Oct 31, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Chrismjspencer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Hoggy, I'll get some of that ordered now!
> ...


Anything particularly recommended?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Pitted pipes I usually wet sand them through a few grades and hit with a decent metal polish ready for sealant. Works a treat.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Once you get the tailpipes clean a squirt of WD40 after every clean will help stop the crap sticking to them


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Once you get the tailpipes clean a squirt of WD40 after every clean will help stop the crap sticking to them


Not tried that before, I'll give it a go next time. 

@OP - I think your filler cap is beyond a bit of rubbing down for the reasons already said.
Using any abrasives on your tailpipes is OK on the odd occasion but I would try a solvent based cleanser like Autosol or Peek, which I found was even better, first of all. And then keep on top of it. Repeated use of abrasives will wear the chrome coating.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Any fine metal polish will work fine on the exhaust tips. Usually give them some serious elbow grease and get them spot on. After that it'll be a case of a quick shampoo one week and a quick once over with the metal polish to keep them in tip top shape.

I actually spent a good 2 hours polishing my exhaust tips on my car and then applied a ceramic coating to them. 6 months don't the line I literally just give them a once over most weeks with an old wash mitt and regular car shampoo after I've finished cleaning the car. To bring them back up to their forever glory I'll use an old microfibres towel and give them a quick rub down with car shampoo and they look prestige condition. Don't even need to touch the metal polish after 6 months and it was still going strong after I cleaned them up when I sold my exhaust

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

For metal I highly recommend autobrite direct metal word. Bought my exhaust pipes completely back to life.


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm using Belgom Chrome with a polishing cloth for the exhausts, works really well (done in 10 minutes and it also protects the exhausts).

















I cleaned it quickly for the photo - so it isn't perfect (but that's a matter of a few minutes longer brushing).


----------

